# No, You Can't Order a Half-Dozen!



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

Recently, when I went to McDonald's I saw on the menu that you could have an order of 6, 9 or 12 Chicken McNuggets.

 I asked for a half dozen nuggets.' We don't have half dozen nuggets,' said the teenager at the counter.     
    'You don't?' I asked.

'We only have six, nine, or twelve,' was  the reply. 

 'So I can't order a half dozen nuggets, but I can order six? 
 ''That's right.' 

 So I shook my head and ordered six McNuggets. (Unbelievable but sadly true....) :witless:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2014)

Could you order a dozen, or have to settle for 12?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 1, 2014)

DUH  !  Looks like this is going to be the way these days.   Sad is RIGHT.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2016)

Sounds like someone missed math class. So sad and they walk among us !


----------

